# beercan/marlin trolling



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been waiting for the last two weeks for a weather window. Finally got one yesterday 4/29 and decided to try our luck at the rigs. Trolled the area for 7 hours with no luck. The water was clean and broken up weed all over, but not too bad for trolling. About the only exciting moment was when we were about 40 miles out, we had a coast guard plane circling us. He made about 5-6 passes at a very low altitude. Even though we didn't catch anything, I can't wait to get back out.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats funny about the CG plane. Surely they weren't thinking you were in distress?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a shame to go that far and nothing , but I always call those kind of trips an "Adventure" !


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya never know unless ya go! I spent all day at my desk on conference calls, would have much rather been with you catching nothing 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Appreciate the report. At least you were able to get out there and give it a try.


----------

